# Working Skype?



## pmdied (Jun 24, 2011)

Would someone be able to post a link to a Skype app that works with an AOSP rom? I have 2 or 3 versions, including a market and patched version, but all just disconnect. Essentially, I'm looking for a rom/Skype combo that actually works.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=16889575&postcount=1262

Go there and you can download Skype to work on AOSP (CM7 tested here). If you have audio issues go into Advanced Settings - Sound - Use MODE_IN_CALL, for devices with audio problems (like ZTE Blade).


----------



## pmdied (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

pmdied said:


> Thanks so much!


Hopefully it works for you. It seems to have solved my audio issue where people couldn't hear me if I initiated the call.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------

